# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  How much anti chlorine do you use?

## Bieffe

At the moment I use Nutrafin Aquaplus. Dosage says 10ml for 38L but I have to use 100ml before my test shows 0 chlorine. Sea hem better?

----------


## Bieffe

Got seachem. Will follow exactly and check Cl2 level. As my fishes keep getting fin rot I'm very concerned.

----------


## Cyberkinetic

Bieffe, I suggest you follow the dosing instructions given. I'm not so sure about your test kit(given that you are suspecting the accuracy as well), but do note as I've read that if you overdose too much on the Seachem Prime(Which I assume is what you have gotten), according to the Seachem support, 5 times the recommended amount, it will likely create oxygen shortage in the water which i think wouldn't be good for your fish. Good luck.

----------


## Bieffe

Now going to do water change. Seachem 2.5ml for 13L. Recommended is 5ml for 200L.
Thanks for the info. Wouldn't know if you never tell me.
Fingers crossed.

----------


## Cyberkinetic

Bro, you're confusing me.. Yours is a 13L tank?? 

If recommended is 5ml for 200L, that means 1ml is for 40L. Already more than your needs. The 2.5 ml is meant for 100L. I think you are overdosing again...




> Now going to do water change. Seachem 2.5ml for 13L. Recommended is 5ml for 200L.
> Thanks for the info. Wouldn't know if you never tell me.
> Fingers crossed.

----------


## dc88

If indeed this is a very small size 13L tank, just like to share what I did for a micro 2L tank setup some time back how much Seachem Prime to use :

Per instruction on the bottle : 5ml/200L, which means for a 2L is 0.05ml.

Use an empty bottle from a typical test kit (e.g. Sera PH test kit). Measure that 20 drops will give about 1ml. Fill it with Prime.

For a 2L tank water, apply 1 drop of Prime. So for your 13L tank about 6~7 drops should do the job  :Smile:

----------


## Bieffe

Sorry guys got a typo there. Your suggestions are good. And best of all now when I do Cl2 test is 0! YES!
And I use exactly like dosage on bottle to the closes 0.5ml.
Honestly feel Seachem much better than Nutrafin.

----------


## planetwater

I prefer to use seachem too.

----------


## biljas

I used to add anti-chlorine whenever i change or top up water but nowadays, i just stand the water in a pail outdoors and top up my outdoor pond or change 10% of the water. So far so good, no casualties. Not sure because my fishes (Platies) are tough or it really works.

----------

